# Xubuntu Server flash/java jre update script



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey guys,

I have a request to make.

I am not a coder, I just love using linux.

The company I work for just put xubuntu machines in the break room. ^_^
the thing is, they are PXE booting them off of a Live CD image. 
What I need is a script that can be run server wide that will auto update flash and java jre.
Otherwise the admin will be bogged down manually updating the machines. 
I will be working on rolling a remix with the Install Xubuntu script removed from the desktop and Firefox placed on the Desktop.


Thanks for the help!!

The IT guys are still shaky on the Linux side of things. They took a step off the roof on this as they have to make this work so that the Management is happy. SO I am doing my best to assist them.


----------

